# Las Vegas shows, etc. mid-October



## thetimeshareguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm going to be in Las Vegas at the Grandview roughly October 20-27 with my girlfriend and we'd like to go to at least one show while we're there and are also looking for other fun things to do in the area.

We'd appreciate comments or advice for the following items:

1) We've heard that the new Beatles Cirque du Soleil show is amazing, but that the tickets are expensive. Any tips on how or where to buy tickets cheap? Maybe rush seating on the "day of"?

2) We're not big gamblers, in part because we don't know how to play the games. I recently went to a charity casino at home where I was taught a bit about BlackJack. Appreciate any tips on (a) a website where one can learn more about how to play BlackJack and (b) a casino in Vegas that offers lessons. (Tired of just doing slots!)

3) We're outdoors type of people and, in addition to the usual indoor Vegas stuff, would appreciate tips on things to do to enjoy the desert and non-casino aspects of Vegas.

4) Lastly, I really enjoy Chris Angel Mind Freak on TV. Can one attend the taping of the show or see him in Las Vegas? I know he's signed a deal to have a show on the strip, but in the meantime, how might one go about seeing him?


----------



## fnewman (Oct 2, 2007)

You will get lots of advice for all of your questions, so I will only address one - the following is a very good website for learning the Basic Strategy for Blackjack....

http://www.blackjackinfo.com/bst/bst.htm

My advice would be to a) play that one as much as you can between now and then until the correct moves are automatic and the system does not have to prompt you and b) buy a memorize one of the basic strategy cards available in almost any store there.  However, even if you are perfect in your play remember that the house will still have a small advantage.:annoyed:

Good Luck !!


----------



## cluemeister (Oct 2, 2007)

For a day (nature) trip, I would recommend Valley of Fire, about 50 minutes northeast of Vegas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 2, 2007)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm going to be in Las Vegas at the Grandview roughly October 20-27 with my girlfriend and we'd like to go to at least one show while we're there and are also looking for other fun things to do in the area.
> 
> We'd appreciate comments or advice for the following items:
> 
> ...



1. Cirque shows are almost always sell outs. It's tough get tickets on discount and I'm not aware of any current discounts. If you really want to see this show, I'd recommend getting tickets ahead of time. I made the mistake of waiting until we arrived once to get tickets to "O" and we were shut out. This was after "O" had been running for a couple of years. 

There is a line that forms before each show for tickets that aren't picked up but, they don't sell them at a discount as far as I know.

2) Mount Charleston offers a great contrast to the Las Vegas desert. There are hiking trails to spend time on. We generally head out to Mount Charleston at least once during our week. I'm not sure about the distance but it's not very far. I'm thinking maybe 50 miles or so.

3) I have not idea about Chris Angel.


----------



## IreneLF (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto on the Cirque shows, LOVE may not sell out but no discounts available that I know of.
Can tell you that there really isn't a bad seat in the house and no seat is more than 90 feet from the stage. In fact, many who have been, myself included, prefer the cheapest seats. You really have a better overall view from up top and they are definitely preferable to lower orchestra, really... (when you see the number where they use a white parachute you will enjoy it better from upper seats, rather than be under it.) It's also easier to look straight out at screens and flying people than to have to keep looking up and down.
Of course the music is fabulous from wherever you are as the speakers are built in behind you, several for each seat. (tip - if you love the music/are familiar with the Love CD, -- lean back from time to time to listen, there's stuff that you can hear that you don't hear on the CD.)

Criss Angel put in an appearance last July at the Luxor when I was there, and before I knew who he was. Friends did see him.  From what I can tell he is not doing live right now, but that can change. Check his website for info .


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have also heard that that the new Beatles Cirque du Soleil show is amazing.


----------



## lynnray (Oct 3, 2007)

Valley of Fire is definitely worth the trip.  Also don't miss Red Rock State Park, which is about 30 minutes outside of Vegas.

If you haven't been to Hoover Dam, that is a worthwhile trip.


There is a half price ticket booth at the Fashion Mall which sells tickets for shows that night, but I have no idea if the show you want to see is available there.

Have a good trip!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you'll be at the Grandview on the south end, if you want an afternoon show recommendation that would be close to you, here's one:  I've seen Tim Gabrielson twice now and would see him again. He's a comedian/magician at the Mandalay Bay. His show is in the House of Blues restaurant section. They often offer "free" tickets with the purchase of a drink. (The drink costs about $10, I think.) But, it's well worth the price.  His show is at 3 p.m. Tuesday through Saturday.

He's a funny guy & an amazing magician, and his show is appropriate for all ages.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 3, 2007)

The half price same day tickets are rarely for top tier shows. Sometimes you will find 10-20% discounts on some top shows but it's reportedly hit/miss with them. I've seen postings indicating that Blue Man Group and Cirque's Mystere and Zumanity are sometimes spotted there. It's not something I'd want to count on if I had my heart set on a particular show but, if you're not picky or you're wanting to see an extra show or two it can be an option.


----------



## fnewman (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably few discounts for the most popular shows, such as LOVE (the Beatles review), so the best bet may be to purchase from the box office at the venue - on-line, ahead of time, if possible.  Beware of many other on-line sellers as they tend to sell tickets at very inflated prices.


----------



## NTHC (Oct 4, 2007)

Just returned from a conference in Vegas. Friends got Celine Dion tickets at the half price window for $280.  Pricey but they said the show was worth every penny.

I would recommend the Sterling Brunch at Ballys...$65 per person..food was wonderful....we had reservations, but not sure if you have to.

Hoover Dam was great to see and only a short drive...maybe 30 minutes.  There was a walking trail at the Park in Lake Mead that follows an old railroad that we did not have time to take.

Also, if you like thrill rides go to the top of the Stratosphere....husband and I chickened out, but enjoyed watching people ride them.

Hope you have a great time!
Cindy


----------



## Bob B (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the best web site I've seen for learning how to play the various games in the casino.
http://wizardofodds.com/


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Oct 8, 2007)

Great info guys! TUGgers are the best!

We bought tickets to LOVE directly from the Circque du Soleil website, and we'll definitely do most or all of the activities you recommend.

thetimeshareguy


----------



## Karen G (Oct 9, 2007)

*new afternoon game show at the Hilton*

This afternoon I went to the $250,000 Game Show Spectacular at the Las Vegas Hilton and it was a lot of fun.  Here's  the website.  The three emcees are Bob Eubanks, Chuck Woolery, and Jamie Farr; they rotate their appearances.

Today's emcee was Bob Eubanks from The Newlywed Game.  They give away lots of prizes and lots of cash.  I won $200 in one game and a $50 gift certificate to the Hilton gift shop in another.  One guy won $900 and a couple won $500 plus they gave away tickets to some of the Hilton restaurants and shows. Someone won Barry Manilow tickets.

Everyone has a chance to get onstage as they give you a number when you go in and then they draw numbers to pick people to play.  They played an assortment of games that would be on tv game shows.  The game I played was called "High-Low" There were three contestants and we each had to predict if the next card turned over in our row would be high or low. We all three tied and then they drew cards to see who would win. Fortunately, they drew an ace when it was my turn.

I think the show may run through December. It's on at 1:30 p.m. and 3:30 p.m. several days a week.  Lots of fun!


----------



## iluvwdw (Oct 11, 2007)

Karen G said:


> This afternoon I went to the $250,000 Game Show Spectacular at the Las Vegas Hilton and it was a lot of fun.  Here's  the website.  The three emcees are Bob Eubanks, Chuck Woolery, and Jamie Farr; they rotate their appearances.
> 
> Today's emcee was Bob Eubanks from The Newlywed Game.  They give away lots of prizes and lots of cash.  I won $200 in one game and a $50 gift certificate to the Hilton gift shop in another.  One guy won $900 and a couple won $500 plus they gave away tickets to some of the Hilton restaurants and shows. Someone won Barry Manilow tickets.
> 
> ...



I will be there 11/30-12/3.  This sounds like LOTS of fun!!!!!!!!!!  I think I might just have to talk DH into it!  THANKS for the info!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 13, 2007)

We just returned from Valley of Fire State Park. It's maybe an hour or so to get there. About 35 miles up I-15 and then another 18 miles down the road to the park. 

I found two hiking trails, although I'm sure there are more. One was a 1/2 mile trail round trip (1/4 mile in and back) down a wash to Mouses Tank through Petroglyph Canyon. A very pretty walk with may petroglyphs within easy site. The other was the White Dome loop trail which is 1 1/2 miles long. Since my wife can't manage hiking very far and I didn't want to abandon here in the car for the length of time it would take me to enjoy that hike I decided not to go. 

I'll be posting a few picture to our Webshots page in a couple of days. For us it was a nice 1/2 day trip. I'm sure one could make it into an entire day if you wanted to really take you time.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 13, 2007)

Did you go the long way, through Logandale and Overton, so you could stop at the Lost City?  Its interesting and only a few miles further.  And Logandale is a beautiful, green place with farmland.  Wayne Newton used to have a ranch there.

Fern


----------



## tombo (Oct 13, 2007)

Book O now! If the Beatles Cirque is as good or better book both! I told my parents to book O months before they went to Vegas and they waitied till closer to when they were traveling to decide which night they wanted to go. They couldn't get tickets for any night when they finally called and missed an unbelievable show. I have seen Siegfried and Roy, Wayne Newton, Frank Sinatra, Riverdance, Splash, The Follies,Cirque De Soleil, and numerous other shows in Vegas, and O is the best show I have ever seen. Book now and you will never regret doing so even though the prices are high.


----------



## Dori (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen, were the tickets expensive?  It sounds like lots of fun!

Dori


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 14, 2007)

Dori,
Karen and I don't pay for tickets for some of the shows like this one...its a special "locals" perk for those in the know.  Its only available for some shows, its pretty last minute (think hours, not days) and you positively have to be a local to get the tickets.

Fern


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Did you go the long way, through Logandale and Overton, so you could stop at the Lost City?  Its interesting and only a few miles further.  And Logandale is a beautiful, green place with farmland.  Wayne Newton used to have a ranch there.
> 
> Fern



We didnt' even think about that. Sort of wish we would have now. I'm not certain if/when we'll ever go back. While I'd like to take a couple more hikes out there my wife's feet and legs just won't do it. Since I hate leaving her in the car so I can go hiking and, since hiking a trail along is never recommended, it might be some time before we go back. Perhaps when we have company come out with us that haven't seen the area and want to get away from the strip for a while. You know the strip can be overwhelming, even for vetern Vegas travelers, after 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## Dori (Oct 14, 2007)

What a nice perk for the locals.  I hope that you win often.  It's good to share the wealth with those who live in the area.

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have completed my photo album of Valley of Fire State Park. Click on the picture and it will take you to our Webshots page.


----------

